# Quick and easy TTF tubes for your Tube Master Sniper



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I made this video for another topic(http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31864-need-help-on-a-bill-hays-masterpiece/) and thought I would share it on its own. A slight variation that I use when shooting tubes TTF. Also an illustration of how to easily use cuffs. This is my go to method. I learned the technique from others videos but decided to make a video myself.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Clever way of doing it.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks very much for this inspiration mate!

Take care!

Luke


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Clever way of doing it.


 I was thinking I may have learned this from you Wingman.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I use that a lot but I don't remember putting the tubes on top of each other. May have but that's how it gets when you reach my age wake up to a new world everyday.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip, great video! I'll be trying that soon on my Bill Hays frames.

Thank you for the info.

Todd


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

My jig is not strong enough for okay tube work, a good idea to roll the cuffs on the band, thanks !!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Stellar!

I am going to try this this is weekend.

Thanks BF!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool Idea..very nicely done~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JJSyd (May 11, 2014)

Great vid! I don't even own a slingshot yet but from what I have worked out so far I will be shooting 9.5mm 3/8 steel in 5/8 kangaroo w/ 17 45 tubes attached to tube master sniper.

Would you recommend 18 42 cuffs for 17 45 tubes? Or can I just use 17 45 cuffs on the 17 45 tubes?

Really I have no idea what i'm doing but I would like to get close to my perfect setup on the first try :naughty:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I started with 1745 also. But I shoot targets mostly and have found lighter tubes to be my preference. 2040 is good. I am using 2040 with 1842 cuffs.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

JJSyd said:


> Great vid! I don't even own a slingshot yet but from what I have worked out so far I will be shooting 9.5mm 3/8 steel in 5/8 kangaroo w/ 17 45 tubes attached to tube master sniper.
> 
> Would you recommend 18 42 cuffs for 17 45 tubes? Or can I just use 17 45 cuffs on the 17 45 tubes?
> 
> Really I have no idea what i'm doing but I would like to get close to my perfect setup on the first try :naughty:


I reckon 1745 is too heavy for looped tubes to fire 3/8" steel. Single 1745 is good. Looped 2040 is also good.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Single 2040 is enough for 3/8 steel.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes indeed, I have a Fury set up with single 2040. I find the extra power of 1842 or 1745 more satisfying, though.

That said, I do have a couple of 1745 equipped naturals that are real handslappers with 3/8" steel. Could be a case of too much pouch or the thick OTT tube protectors causing the slap, though.


----------



## JJSyd (May 11, 2014)

So much good info in this thread & site in general. Thanks guys!

Its funny that for the last week or so my idea of what to buy has changed each and every day hahaha. Yesterday I was 99% sure I was going with 1745 or 1842 w/ 3/8 steel. But now 2040 seems like the logical choice. I have 6 kids (5 boys) so i'm sure it wont go to waste...

Do ever get any slippage w/ the 1842 cuffs on the 2040 tube Beanflip?


----------



## Pl!nk (May 4, 2014)

Beanflip,

Thanks for the how-to video. Great info. I will be trying this way next.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

JJSyd said:


> So much good info in this thread & site in general. Thanks guys!
> 
> Its funny that for the last week or so my idea of what to buy has changed each and every day hahaha. Yesterday I was 99% sure I was going with 1745 or 1842 w/ 3/8 steel. But now 2040 seems like the logical choice. I have 6 kids (5 boys) so i'm sure it wont go to waste...
> 
> Do ever get any slippage w/ the 1842 cuffs on the 2040 tube Beanflip?


It's possible but I haven't had a problem. If you're stretching the tube set to an extreme you may notice some slippage. I use MJ's tube set length, 14 inches cut and looped.


----------

